# Brown rice destroys me. What to eat for fibre?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey all, i've been trying out ways to increase fiber intake without triggering a reaction. brown rice works great when i take an imodium, but wow, if i don't take it i'm in big trouble. without the imodium, i don't get a reaction until the next day and it's pretty bad, 5-7 hours stuck in the bathroom and still with an incomplete feeling. thanks all


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some IBSers do not tolerate fiber that well, particularly insoluble fiber (I think brown rice is more insoluble than soluble).Have you tried oat bran/oat meal? That is more soluble fiber, or you could try a low gas causing fiber like citrucel.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

As Kathleen says,its usually soluble fibre that works better for IBS Ders.Do some research on insoluble and soluble fibre and give it a try.I eat almost no insoluble fibre at all as it doesnt agree with me mostly.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I love pinto beans. Cook them in the small crockpot. Just wash them and put them in w/ water, plenty, and a few boullion cubes. Tasty. Cook about 6 hours. I don't get gassy from them at all, you may at first.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

i like to eat a low fiber diet. high amounts don't sit well with me however if i was takeing a good probiotic then it may be different.also here is info on how to get good grains.http://www.westonaprice.org/food-features/497-be-kind-to-your-grains.htmli guess it would be a good idea to eat grains when they are at there best in order to give them a fair test.it's like milk. grain fed pasturized milk has no right to be called milk. it is nothing in any way like raw full-fat grass fed milk. even people who are lactose intolerant can drink raw full-fat grass fed milk.http://www.realmilk.com/


----------

